# Is it possible to access EHD recordings online?



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry if this has been posted before, but I don't see it...

When connecting via iPad DOL app, only the recordings on the 922 internal drive appear in "my DVR". Is there a way to see/play recordings on the EHD when accessing the 922 remotely?


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

It seems the iPad app will not show the EHD recordings at all. The PC browser DOL method of accessing the 922 shows them - but they can't be played. If I attempt to play an internal drive recording I see (at first) the program that is on TV2, then it switches to the recording.

If I select a recording that is on the EHD, the TV2 stream continues to play forever - it never switches to the EHD recording I've selected.

Wow. This DOL stuff is very buggy.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't even access my DVR recordings from DishOnline most of the time.......let alone a EHD.


----------

